# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  فاصله نزديكترين عناصر بين زوج عناصر

## yasercomeng

آرايه مرتب شده صعودي را در نظر بگيريد كه n=2^m عنصر دارد. الگوريتم تقسيم و حلي براي پيدا كردن نزديكترين عناصر بين زوج عناصر آرايه ارائه دهيد. مثلا براي آرايه ٠و٣و ٦و٩و١١و١٥و٢١و٢٥ فاصله نزديكترين عناصر ٢ مي باشد كه مربوط به ٩ و ١١ است.

----------


## tdkhakpur

دو سه خواسته هم داریدید ولی معلوم نشد سوا میکنید یا جوابش را میدهید.
ولی با توضیحات بهتری که به این تاپیک داده اید میتوان روی این قضیه بحث کرد.
ولی این الگوریتم میتواند راههای زیادی را در بر داشته باشد اگر با ضریب پیش می رفت سوال شما چه چیز میتواند باشد؟ولی برای حالت فوق من فرمول ریاضی سراغ ندارم با یک حلقه for ساده میتوانید پیداش کنید.

----------


## yasercomeng

البته من كاملا نميدونم چرا آقاي whitehat بقيه سوالامو پاك كرده و بر چسب پروژه آماده بش زده.  :متفکر: 
اينا سوالايي بود كه من از كتاب طراحي الگوريتم انتشارات پوران پژوهش نتونستم حل كنم.
آقا رديفه فهميدم چكار بايد كرد. همون كه گفتي. ولي نميدونم چرا سوال به اين آسوني رو خودم به نتيجه نرسيدم. بعضي موقع واقعا حل بعضي چيزا به يه معضل تبديل ميشه ها :افسرده:

----------

